# Italienische DFÜ-Verbindung



## Unregistriert (9 Mai 2006)

Hallo brauche Hilfe

Ich habe eine DFÜ verbindung mit dem namen
"Connessione Predefinita"
die sich nicht löschen lässt, es erscheint nur diese Fehlermeldung
"Eine verbindung kann während der Verbindungsherstellung nicht gelöscht werden[..]" 

trennen kann ich die nicht da der eintrag im kontext menü deaktiviieiert ist


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Mai 2006)

*AW: Italienische DFÜ-Verbindung*

Etwas wenig um dazu etwas sagen zu können.
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dialer

es gibt wohl auch in Italien legale und illegale Dialer..

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Mai 2006)

*AW: Italienische DFÜ-Verbindung*

http://www.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/dialer.sfonditalia.html


> Creates a dial-up connection named Connessione Predefinita. This connection is configured to connect to a high-cost number starting with prefix 702.



Bissel mehr Infos bitte...

Lass mal hijackthis laufen
www.hijackthis.de
(ich hatte mal einen sehr kundigen italienischen Dialerexperten, aber da Englisch weder seine noch meine große Stärke ist, hatten wir länger keinen Kontakt. Den könnte ich mal fragen)

[off topic]
@cp: Italien hat eine lange Tradition für böse Dialer... Manches Dialerlein tauchte sogar erst in Italien auf und dann hier... enter.exe z.B. oder Moldconecta... Man erinnert sich mit Grausen... Und sind nicht die Freunde des Herrn Rik C* auch Italiener?


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Mai 2006)

*AW: Italienische DFÜ-Verbindung*

Problem hat sich erledigt ich konnte die verbindung im abgesicherten modus löschen


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Mai 2006)

*AW: Italienische DFÜ-Verbindung*

Bist  Du mir böse, wenn ich schreibe "Schade"? 
Hast Du nicht zufällig irgendeine exe in Quarantäne genommen oder irgendwas Handfestes an Info anzubieten?


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Mai 2006)

*AW: Italienische DFÜ-Verbindung*

ne bin dir nicht böse 
hab leider keine genaueren Infos konnt die löschen, hab dann noch 7 antivirien progs drüberlaufen lassen und jetzt sollte mein system wieder "clean" sein


----------



## Unregistriert (22 August 2006)

*AW: Italienische DFÜ-Verbindung*

Hallo, habe das gleiche Problem. Wie genau hast du das weggekriegt?


----------



## sascha (23 August 2006)

*AW: Italienische DFÜ-Verbindung*

Anleitungen wie man unerwünschte Dialer löscht:
http://www.dialerschutz.de/finden-und-loeschen.php


----------

